# Frage an ASUS: Was bedeutet der Q-Code 40?



## delabody (10. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe das  ASUS Rampage V Extreme mit einem i7 5930k und 16GB 3000Mhz RAM

zur Zeit ohne XMP-Profil nur mit 2133 MHz

Wenn ich in windows 8.1 bin dann seh ich den Code 40 auf dem Board, was bedeutet dieser? ich konnte Ihn nicht in der Anleitung finden

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (10. Februar 2015)

Hallo delabody,
nicht jeder Q-Code hat eine Bedeutung. Alles was du angezeigt bekommst wenn du bereits im Betriebssystem bist, ist für die Debug Codes nicht mehr relevant. An der Stelle ist der POST ja bereits lange durchlaufen.

Gruß
Doktor


----------



## delabody (10. Februar 2015)

Also hat die 40 nix zusagen?

ich habe jetzt neu gestartet  und jetzt steht ein AA drin

ich musste neustarten weil mir eben ein paarmal hintereinander ein Spiel abgestürzt ist..

hat es wiklich nix damit zu tun?


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2015)

Schau mal, ob du die Energiesparmodei im Bios alle aktiviert hast oder nicht.


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (10. Februar 2015)

delabody schrieb:


> Also hat die 40 nix zusagen?



Nein, das hat nichts zu sagen. Im Betriebssystem können es verschiedene Anzeigen sein. Häufig sind es AA, FF oder 00,  manchmal auch 40er Werte. Generell sind diese Debug Codes nur für den POST Prozess relevant und geben an was gerade initialisiert/getestet wird. Wenn das Board nun beim booten hängen bleibt oder keine Bildschirmausgabe liefert, können die Codes einen Hinweis auf die Ursache geben. Im Betriebssystem haben diese Werte nichts mehr zu sagen.

Hast du generelle Stabilitätsprobleme oder nur bei diesem einem Spiel?

Gruß
Doktor


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (10. Februar 2015)

Also zu Postcodefehler AMI-BIOS(40) konnte diese Äußerung dazu finden,8042 Gate - A20 Error AMI  ,Gate - A20 auf dem Keyboard-Controller ist defekt oder 8042 Gate - A20 Error! 	Gate-A20 auf dem Keyboard-Controller funktioniert nicht ordentlich. Einstellungen für den AT Bus Clock im BIOS überprüfen (sollte nicht über 10MHz liegen). Wenn Sie die Option Fast Gate A20 aktiviert haben, tritt dieser Fehler nicht auf.

https://www.hzdr.de/FWR/VB/BIOS/ammeld.htm


----------



## delabody (10. Februar 2015)

schätze auch das es mit den energiespaarmodi zusammen hängt.. die 40 stand drinne nachdem ich den pc erst nach einiger zeit betreten habe...


----------

